
AWS Lambda vs. Fargate: cost, performance, ease of use - forrestbrazeal
https://www.trek10.com/blog/fargate-lambda-comparison/
======
mmbleh
I wonder if as the platforms merge, if AWS will make Fargate into a Google
Cloud Run competitor, or if that'd take away too much from Lambda

